# 2004 2500hd 6.0l 4.10s mpg



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

Was reading a few older threads regarding average MPG for these trucks - 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=99384&highlight=mile+per+gallon
and 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=61302&highlight=mile+per+gallon

I just picked up one of these as a used plow truck - I like the truck - but man, does driving it hurt (the wallet). Luckily I have a 4cyl for a daily driver - Anywho - Any of you guys out there perform any mods to squeeze another mile or two (or more) per gallon out of these - within reason, of course?










super-large image: http://phastinc.com/plowsite/DSC01603_75.jpg


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

good luck at squeezing any more mileage out of that beast. I have a 2000 with a 6.0L with 3.73's and am lucky to get 13 on the highway... Best thing you can do is keep the tires pumped up, keep the engine tuned up and just remember that the truck will push, pull or haul anything you want it too. 

If you want to spend money, most guys on here will tell you to tune it with EFI live. if you do a search you should find more info on it. I just feel that spending a few hundred if not a thousand on a tune might be counter-productive...


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

If you want best mileage get a vacuum gauge. Then you can read it and tell when your foot is to much in the gas pedal.

A custom tune will help but nothing thats gonna make yo jump up and down....maybe 1-2 mpg. BUT it will be alot funner to drive!!!! Haha. You can get a custom mail order tune for like $300 or there abouts. Get ahold of Justin at Blackbear Tuning.

And for mileage......dont b!tch. It could be worse like both of mine. My 2001 (8.1L) gets about 7 city/12 hwy (BUT have seen 16 hwy a few times) and my 1985 K20 gets about 4-5 city and I dont EVEN want to know hwy cause its tackin so high it probably goes by gallons per mile.


----------



## k&j Landscaping (Nov 17, 2008)

My 05 sits in the driveway unless it snows. Over 3 bucks a gallon here in Cleveland. News talking maybe 5 by 2012. Best I've gotten was 12 on the highway. Trucks are beasts but gas hogs. Best advice, drive when only necessary.


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

Got a custom live Blackbear tune on my 02 6.0L (3.73's) a few months ago, with the goal of increasing gas mileage and performance was secondary.

I elected a 87 octane tune, as I am cheap, so you can get a 93 octane tune if you want more performance.

I have noticed no increase in gas mileage, but I do have a caveat in that right before the tune I went from 245/75/16 to 265/75/16 on aftermarket rims, and the speedo was calibrated accordingly, so any increase in mileage from the tune, most likely was negated by putting larger tires on the truck,

Overall I am happy with the tune as I notice acceleration is much better and shift firmness is way better, and the overdrive shift point was lowered from 50 to 40. I would do it again if I get another truck, I just dont want u to have unrealistic expectations.


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

smiling, laughing and crying - thanks guys - I drove it around for a few days initially to get a rough sense of gas mileage and I was hitting 9.67 MPG - no matter what - 

I was laughing - I sold the idea of a new (used) HD plow truck to the wife as the solution to everything - turns out I was wrong - 

I was hoping that it was better MPG then my 2002 Tundra which gets 11MPG...

Can't tell the wife she was right  - but hey - I now have a plow and a heavy duty hauling truck

Parked unless needed -


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

I cant tell from the picture, but those tires look like 265/75/16 tires and the truck most likely came with 245/75/16 tires stock. The larger tires throw off you speedo, and the only way to calibrate is some sort of tuner. My point is if you have the larger tires, you are actually getting more miles than what your odometer reads and your gas mileage is actually higher.


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

hairygary - You are spot on sir - when I bought the truck it had four different types of tires on 'em - all bald to boot. I bought these 265's - Firestone Transforce from NTB. 

You made my day - laughing - any chance I could actually be getting 30MPG city? 

totally kidding.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Like my 00 F250 with 5.4L that have 3.73 that I able get 16 mpg by hit limiter on highway.

How? Air tire to max psi and make sure brake not drag. Use Vacuum Gauge.



$3 a gal is definably killing our gas budget so I only drove 200 miles this month. If gas were cheap it would be 500 miles.

For now it time for prepared for future gas price. Build small car that use electric.


----------



## RMHSR (Mar 17, 2006)

I have an 04 6.0 that I get about 8 MPG out of. I have and 02 8.1 that I get about 9. Where is the irony that the big block gets better gas mileage and will run circles around the 6.0. Bottom line is that I replaced a Ford and no matter what I have to pay in fuel I am not driving a POS Ford.


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks guys for the feedback - 

I am going to try a vacuum gauge - just for fun. Fortunately it is not a daily driver.....But if gas was cheaper (a lot cheaper) or this got better gas mileage - I would drive it a bit more.


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

RMHSR;1174558 said:


> I have an 04 6.0 that I get about 8 MPG out of. I have and 02 8.1 that I get about 9. Where is the irony that the big block gets better gas mileage and will run circles around the 6.0. Bottom line is that I replaced a Ford and no matter what I have to pay in fuel I am not driving a POS Ford.


LMAO !!!!!!! I totally agree !!!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I still don't understand why these new trucks are so bad. With all the computer controls, variable valve timing and other crap they put in, why cant they squeeze more miles out of them? Most cars and other light vehicles are getting phenomenal mileage now. Granted cars are more aerodynamic, but the new trucks are far more aerodynamic than old trucks. Why aren't they putting Displacement on Demand in them? I worked at a place that owned a bunch of 6.0 2500hds, they all averaged 11mpg and that was working everyday, hauling equipment and towing skidsteers etc. I'm surprised some guys do worse than that. And I've always thought if I were to buy a new(ish) gas truck, I would buy the 8.1 before the 6.0. Same mileage and much better power.
I am in the process of building my own gas hog, its an 82 crewcab dually 4wd with a carbed 454, th400 3 speed and 4.10 gears. P.O. drove it back and forth to Maryland, said he hated the gas mileage, never got over 10 mpg with it, which actually sounds pretty good to me. Especially when you compare it to a brand new truck that cost many thousands of dollars more. I'd be surprised to see 8 with it, with my right foot. The more I think about it, the more I think either a built 700r4 or a gear vendors overdrive would be a worthwhile investment. Not so much because of the mileage, I dont drive it much, but the investment compared to the cost of a new truck with OD. Heck, even my lifted diesel dually with mud tires gets better mileage than a 6.0 gasser.

So, in closing, I would just like to say this: why the hell are the newer trucks so bad on fuel? They want a lot of money for them, but they arent any better than they ever were. Although they are claiming far higher hp numbers, but who believes that?


----------



## mercmn91 (Dec 15, 2005)

I have a 2004 Crew Cab 2500 HD with 4.10's. Average about 11.5. This is my daily driver and will soon be my plow truck. I only live 8 miles from work and plow my own driveway but running for hockey 5 nights a week puts a dent in the pocket book. Been thinking about getting a miser just to get around town. Need the truck to pull a camper so I have to hang on to her. Plus, I love that truck!!!


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i have an 05 2500HD and yeah the mileage sucks. regular cab, 8ft bed, 4x4, and 6.0L with 265's for tires. usually get between 10-12.5...i put in a K&N cold air intake but have not checked the milage since puting it in. the truck is a beast and i love it though


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Ya'll need a Tornado! :laughing:

Fact of the matter is these trucks are not light weight. Also there is somewhat of drag in the powertrain and if its an Allison its alot more. If its 4x4 the front shaft is turning regardless. 4x4 also adds weight. ALOT has to do with your right foot at stop lights. I'll be the first to admit mine is heavy but it never gets any better when its light so WTH might as well listen to the BBC. The reason the BBC gets the same as the SBC is the TQ. The BBC uses more over all fuel but has an easier time pulling the truck off the line and maintaining it. The SBC uses less overall fuel but uses more getting off the line moving that weight and also maintaining speed. 

Unfortunately there isnt a whole lot that will increase mileage either way. If you need a truck with mileage your should have got a diesel. No gasser truck is going to get great mileage and still pull alot. Not as efficient as diesel.

And blame this damn president for oil going sky high. God forbid a penguin would have to travel 1 mile in either direction to get his meal or a polar bear sh!t somewhere else. Meanwhile we all take it with no lube still trying to make a buck.


----------



## RedArrow (Sep 10, 2010)

496 BB;1176186 said:


> And blame this damn president for oil going sky high. God forbid a penguin would have to travel 1 mile in either direction to get his meal or a polar bear sh!t somewhere else. Meanwhile we all take it with no lube still trying to make a buck.


You said a mouth full there!! Couldn't agree more, unfortunately, it will get worse before it gets better.

I have an '04 2500 HD 6.0. Just picked it up two weeks ago. Just like all of you, I am lovin the fill ups. Should be receiving today the "traditional tune" from Blackbear, I then plan on a new K&N filter kit (getting rid of the stock box), then will try the BG44k. My plan is to do these in steps so I can see which (if any) give me the biggest bang for my buck. If nothing else, I will have made mods/maintenance that make for a longer lasting more reliable truck. But I am crossing my fingers in hopes of more MPG's!! I will let you know how it goes!


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Just a note, oil was already sky high well before Bush left office.

My 2000 6.0 4.10 2500 gets about 12-13 city/highway on 265/75/16's, bone stock...no tune, no K&N, no exhaust. Plowing I go down to 8-9.

Tips. Keep your tires inflated and your wheels aligned...those are the biggest culprits for bad economy IMHO, create the most drag. 

Next, keep it running properly...do the scheduled maintenance, change the oil and filter, fuel filter, air filter, do the tranny and differential fluid changes...that sort of stuff. Plugs, O2 sensors, etc.

Do a fuel system cleaning and seafoam treatment to clean the inside of your engine out, do a search, there was a great thread a couple years ago where B&B gave some great advice about this sort of stuff.

Keep your right foot out of it...quick starts will kill your mileage. 

Don't warm it up or leave it idling...tha wastes fuel.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

I just found my air cleaner packed with Wild Hickory Nuts, & MY REMNANTS of my Owners Manual from my Glove Box ... (and other garbage)

Now I get much better mileage ...


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

RedArrow;1243465 said:


> I then plan on a new K&N filter kit (getting rid of the stock box)


I stay away from K&N. Granted I have it on mine but I hate it. It allows ALOT of dirt into the engine for one (you never hear K&N claim they have superior filter abilities do you?) and second I have a big problem with the damn tube staying on the throttle body. It keeps popping off from either sucking in so much air or from whatever else. Im junking mine and going with a Volant setup with scoops to help with knock ****** in my tuning (mainly an 8.1L problem).



mayhem;1243490 said:


> Just a note, oil was already sky high well before Bush left office.


*Note taken. Now heres a fact.*

_In January 2009 the Avg. retail price/gallon gas in U.S. was $1.83. Now it is $3.14/ga.

In January 2009 Crude oil, European Brent (barrel) was $43.48. Now its over $100.

In January 2009 Crude oil, West TX Inter. (barrel) was $38.74. Now its around $83._


----------



## RedArrow (Sep 10, 2010)

496 BB...thanks for the heads up


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

496 BB;1243970 said:


> *Note taken. Now heres a fact.*
> 
> _In January 2009 the Avg. retail price/gallon gas in U.S. was $1.83. Now it is $3.14/ga.
> 
> ...


Thats 3 facts.

Here's another.

In July 2008, crude was $145/bbl and gas was averaging $4.11/ga.

Now I'll stop spamming up the OP's thread.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm pulling about 7-9MPG's out of my '03 6.0L gasser around town, and around 10-12MPG highway (at about 72MPH). These trucks weren't built for fuel economy... but then again, if you wanted something good on fuel... get a prius, so your manhood can be lost forever :laughing:

Myself- I have 2 fuel guzzling trucks... all I drive... I enjoy everyday I am able to contribute more to my ever-growing carbon footprint :laughing:

At the end of the day... nothing will move a heavy load or push snow like a fuel guzzlin' truck


----------



## Zigblazer (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry I'm a diesel guy. I've had enough friends with 6.0L and 8.1L that just couldn't get above 12mpg no matter what they did. And the 6.0L struggled pulling large loads. 8.1L would even struggle a little in the hills. We took my dads '08 6.0l out to SD last year and got 12mpg at best, unloaded, all highway. Down to 8mpg driving around out there. And it felt like less power than the mildly modified 6.5td I had at the time that got 13-15mpg.

My 6.6L doesn't ever breath hard, downshift, or act like it's overloaded no matter what hill I'm on. I have only pulled 9k with mine so far, but I've only owned it a year. I have one friend that pulls 25k every day all summer long and won't ever buy anything else again. He switched from a '01 cummins.

The extra price of the duramax sucks, but it will last longer, it pulls better, and I get 10-16mpg in the winter depending on how much idling I do, and 15-19mpg all summer depending on how much I'm pulling at what speed. And I'm hoping to see an increase if I can ever afford EFI live.


----------



## The PuSher MaN (Jan 14, 2009)

My friend has a 6.0 he gets 6-10 in the winter plowing and 12 in the summer. My 8.1 gets 8mpg all year long no matter what I throw at it.


----------



## Medicjdl (May 29, 2009)

I have a hypertec tuner. I would be willing to sell for $50 plus shipping. It will correct your speedo for the 265 tires. It worked good for the tire recalibration and for firming shift points. But other than that, the gas mileage SUCKED on my 04. I have a K&N filter system for it also, but I thought it was annoying. Let me know


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

i get about 10-11 miles per gallon in city and about 12-13 miles per gallon on highway...... And the truck is an everyday work truck truck it takes everything i throw at it and doesnt give up


----------



## RedArrow (Sep 10, 2010)

Well, I have had the Blackbear traditional tune for a week and a half now. Money VERY well spent. The truck runs like a raped ape! The trailer button now is sport mode and that is pretty awesome. When I can manage to keep my foot out of the floow board, the mileage has improved. Only about 1 around town but on the highway I think I have picked up 2-3 (onboard computer helps with the number crunching). Just put in the BG44K today, so we'll see if that helps. The truck had been pampered before buying it, so who knows. With the way gas prices have moved just since my last post ($3.50/gallon today), these mod's will pay for themselves pretty quick even if I get minor changes in mpg. I think I will hold off on the K&N, hearing alot of negative reviews on the quality of the filter and the fact that they dont appear to stay on the throttle body.


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

Cummins baby! Dodge dually crew 4x4. I get 12 plowing, 15 in the city with the blade and 17 without. On the highway at 70mph empty she'll do 21. I was pulling a fifth wheel trailer last year , 13,500 pds. Got 12 on the highway.


----------



## RedArrow (Sep 10, 2010)

LHK2;1261915 said:


> Cummins baby! Dodge dually crew 4x4. I get 12 plowing, 15 in the city with the blade and 17 without. On the highway at 70mph empty she'll do 21. I was pulling a fifth wheel trailer last year , 13,500 pds. Got 12 on the highway.


In my next life ...live and learn!


----------



## banonea (May 27, 2009)

I own a 04 2500 hd crew cab, stock, nothing extra with I belive 4 10's and I can pull 12 to 15 hwy, 8 to 9 city and 7 to 8 plowing. I found using the cruse on the hwy helps out allot and clean the mass air flow senser every oil change.


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

banonea - Would you say that this is good set of instructions for removing/cleaning the MAF?

http://www.silveradosierra.com/how-...d-clean-a-mass-air-flow-sensor-maf-t1213.html


----------

